# Anyone noticed house prices decreasing recently?



## jccf2003 (18 Jul 2006)

Maybe I'm just imagining it, but last month a house in a local desirable development went up with asking price of 565, next one in same dev went up at 500 and last week one went up for sale with asking price of 465... all identical houses... is this happening anywhere else?


----------



## Guest107 (18 Jul 2006)

name the county where this happened??


----------



## SteelBlue05 (18 Jul 2006)

name the development....


----------



## gearoidmm (18 Jul 2006)

Apartment in Milltown went on the market 3 months ago for 1.2 million.  1 month ago the price was reduced to 995,000.  Last week it appeared in the Irish Times property supplement in the 'worth the investment' section (where they basically said that it wasn't) and the price was again listed at 995,000.  Today on myhome.ie it is listed for 1.1 million.

Can't understand the new listing unless they never intended to accept 995,000 and were just using it as a teaser.  Not to mention the fact that the review in the irish times was relatively negative.  Dunno what it all means

[broken link removed]


----------



## jccf2003 (18 Jul 2006)

Parklands in Maynooth Co. Kildare... I think they're probably all still on myhome.ie.  I just didn't know if the first prices were just so way off that the next ones had to be lower, or if it was because of the competition with 3 on sale at once or if the prices were actually going down.


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Jul 2006)

How many do we need?

Thread locked.


----------

